# ENTERPRISE1701 Going on Holiday



## MjrTom

Enjoy the trip









Where abouts are you going, if I may ask


----------



## The_Jester

Are you gunna take your CPU and wear it around your neck proudly? If you dont, you may start shaking and get cold sweats - withdrawl symptons n all


----------



## sniperscope

NOOO! I bet the average amount of posts will fall by like 30% while you are away! lol. Have a good one mate. What beach you going to?


----------



## The Fury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sniperscope*

NOOO! I bet the average amount of posts will fall by like 30% while you are away! lol. Have a good one mate. What beach you going to?


One near the sea i think









Have fun

Fury


----------



## Crash

Have a good vacation







All work and no play makes Enterprise a dull boy


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Cheers guys..Im going to a place called sandbanks...nice sand no stones to break your feet on and the water for a change is clear and not murky lol. I may have to fix a wireless connection to my brain to post remotely lol


----------



## Chipp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*

Cheers guys..Im going to a place called sandbanks...nice sand no stones to break your feet on and the water for a change is clear and not murky lol. I may have to fix a wireless connection to my brain to post remotely lol


So I was right, he does have the computer wired to his brain!









Have a great vacation, Enterprise!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well thanks guys well ill only be gone a week then i ll be back you can count on that..back to help the needy.Well hope you guys have a great one.


----------



## Chozart

Have fun! We'll hold the fort here while you build sand castles


----------



## Fusion Racing

have a good time mate, 1 week away from us must be bliss lol!!


----------



## OJX

Have fun lol, anyone here still remember me?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart*
Have fun! We'll hold the fort here while you build sand castles









Yep ill buil a Fort and name it OC.NET.. Yes i remember you OJX.


----------



## The Duke

I think the sights will full distract him rather well








Enjoy!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

HAHAH i hope so...Im going to take a photo of an Overclock.net name in the sand...yay.


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*
HAHAH i hope so...Im going to take a photo of an Overclock.net name in the sand...yay.

Yeah in big 5 foot letters


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Thats what im hoping for. Ill have to wait till the tide goes out for some nice wet sand


----------



## Ropey

Have a good trip. I'll miss your input. You are a valued and helpful member of this site and always good to diffuse temperatures


















R


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Cheers mate..you to..well ill be on the site till the 17th then im gone for a week but ill be back lo lyou can be sure of that


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well guys ill be back in a weeks time or so...Have fun lol.


----------



## MjrTom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*
Well guys ill be back in a weeks time or so...Have fun lol.

You too


----------



## claymanhb

Deja vu...didn't you post something like this a year ago?


----------



## Elyaas

Enjoy the trip ENTERPRISE1701!!!!

Lol, whenever I go anywhere near the water my computer just dissapears. If I have a chance to go to a lake or the ocean or (and especially) Hawaii I can't keep myself wakeboarding or just screwing around...


----------



## anjokid

have fun!

dont forget to send us some rock


----------



## cokker

Ive not been to the beach for ages!

As said before, make a OC.net sandcastle or write it in five foot letters lmao.

Have fun!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


Originally Posted by *claymanhb*
Deja vu...didn't you post something like this a year ago?

Lol cheers guys...yes i did go away last year so i may have made a thread on that also lol.


----------



## r3tard

Later enterprise, Have fun


----------



## BugBash

Have a great holiday! the amount of posts you do, you need a break!!

dont eat too much icecream!!


----------



## pjlietz

Do what I did last week, grab a laptop and find some wireless man. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## tuchan

Ive got an idea for ya, start taking heaps of screen shots of different threads so you can just look in awe on a laptop whilst sitting at the beach! LOL

Have a good trip mate.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

have fun


----------



## 3xtr3m3

have some good time and refresh ur mind... See u next week !


----------



## ENTERPRISE

*Im Back*


----------



## Renegade5399

Well hello der! I filled in for you while you were away and finally broke 1000 rep points. LOL! Seriously though glad you're back, now get to work.


----------



## Cait Sith Cat

w00t


----------



## Chipp

Back on the job!









Welcome back, man.


----------



## sniperscope

yey!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Renegade5399*

Well hello der! I filled in for you while you were away and finally broke 1000 rep points. LOL! Seriously though glad you're back, now get to work.










Well thanks for the Welcome back people...and Nice one on the REP renegade.


----------



## anjokid

*OH NO HES BACK!*

I MEAN ERRR... hi


----------



## ENTERPRISE

LMAO yeah thats right you best be running.


----------



## timmay7

welcome back mate. Did you make a huge 3d overclock.net flame in sand? pics please









nah, j/k. n00bs are popping up everywhere, they need your help ^^


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well i did write oc.net in the sand but didnt go well lol...Darn.


----------



## uberjon

did u at least find one of those hudge sea shells to bring home? u know the ones that sound funny if u put against ur ear? i always try to find one at the beach when i go. not often though


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Lol well there where alot of shells but none of those really big ones.


----------



## Julian




----------



## ENTERPRISE

ill post the rubbish pic a little later.


----------

